# wireless fogger with picoboo



## mopar44o (Sep 8, 2015)

I was wondering if its possible to wire up a fogger like this http://m.partycity.com/products/metal+fog+machine+with+remote with a picoboo controller. If so how would you do it due to the wireless controller?


----------



## Ejohns10 (Oct 10, 2016)

I would contact Picoboo support. They are very helpful. Also might want to post the inside for the controller. Basically if you can find both sides of the switch, and connect leads to them, you can bypass the switch. Use the picoboo as your switch and it should work.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

This is exactly what I did with the fog machine, maybe the party city one is similar?

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=865748#post865748


----------

